# NRA FUD Snow Floaters Giveaway Semi-Finalists



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Below are the 10 semi-finalists for the free 6-pack of snow goose floaters, courtesy of NRA Fud.

Here is the closed contest details:

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=80055

The NASDAQ closing on Friday March 5th will determine the winner, if the penny value matches your number - you win!

And here are the 10 semi-finalists:

0 - take'em down
1 - collar boy
2 - jp
3 - brobones (don't say you never get a chance Reg :thumb: your number came in)
4 - vtrons
5 - hntnmn23
6 - blhunter3
7 - goosehunter75
8 - Frogman
9 - dakotashooter2

Good luck everyone!

Thanks again NRA FUD:

http://www.nrafud.com/nra.php


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Let go number 6 :rock:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

NASDAQ closing: 2326.35

Congrats hntnmn23

PM sent.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Awesome...thanks for teh dekes!


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Just got them today and they look pretty nice. Cant wait to get them out and try them out. Thanks again for the decoys! :beer:


----------

